# Study: Sat TV Penetration Leveling Off



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Consumer use of multichannel TV services continues to increase, but the market penetration for satellite TV has begun to level off, according to a study from Solomon-Wolff Associates, a New Jersey-based market research firm.

Cable TV continues to dominate the premium TV market with 75 percent of households, and its market penetration is still increasing, the firm said. "DirecTV and DISH Network together now account for one out of four households that use premium TV services, but their growth has waned," said Joey Wolff, a partner at Solomon-Wolff Associates.

"Cable TV services are now having more success in holding customers, getting new premium TV customers and getting back some who had switched to satellite TV," he said.

As for customer satisfaction, Solomon-Wolff said 22 percent of cable TV users it surveyed are completely satisfied with their service, while 34 percent of satellite TV users are completely satisfied.

DirecTV has the highest satisfaction level, with 38 percent of its users being completely satisfied, the study said. The major cable TV service with the highest satisfaction level is Cox, with 29 percent of its customers completely satisfied with service.

The data is developed from the biannual personal communications survey conducted through Solomon-Wolff's consumer survey Web site, consumerviews.com. A random sample of 6,800 participants from Solomon-Wolff's online database of more than 250,000 Internet users completed a detailed questionnaire for the survey.

From SkyReport (Used with Permission)


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Wow! The positive spin on the survey results is making me dizzy --

_"...22 percent of cable TV users...are completely satisfied with their service". _

On the other hand, 78% continue to be highly pissed at cable every day.

_"...34 percent of satellite TV users are completely satisfied."_

But 66% remain irate while on hold trying to get resolution to a myriad of technical difficulties.

_"DirecTV has the highest satisfaction level, with 38 percent of its users being completely satisfied...

"...the highest satisfaction level is Cox, with 29 percent of its customers completely satisfied..."_

Completely....? Give me a break!


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Don't forget... :bang:

_"... 50% of all cable TV users are too lazy to switch..."_


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

50% of the cable subscribers don't know how to spell HBO. :lol:


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

That would be A-i-t-c-h-b-e-e-o-h


----------



## lee635 (Apr 17, 2002)

Two words: cable modems....


----------



## AkShark (Jul 12, 2002)

Penetration Leveling Off on Saturdays???

I thought it was just me!!

LOL


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I do think that cable internet access is one reason why cable is gaining ground again, keeping a lot of their customers, and getting a lot of customers back. If satellite internet would be available at a more affordable cost then satellite may gain some ground, but this is a HUGE advantage of cable. Not only that but being able to split the signal to multple rooms without an extra charge (if its not digital cable).


----------

